# Panda Uaru-Updated May11



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

I have always wanted Panda Uaru and finally thanks to Charles at Canadian Aquatics I have them. I picked up 10 of them along with 2 Blue Panaque. 2 Royal and 4 Vampire Plecos.

I will update this thread from time to time with how they are doing.

They are in a 75G for now but will eventually go into the 210G as the centre piece.

Here are some early pics.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Very cool! Panda uarus are cool
Fish. I had a few once. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Kolewolf said:


> I have always wanted Panda Uaru and finally thanks to Charles at Canadian Aquatics I have them. I picked up 10 of them along with 2 Blue Panaque. 2 Royal and 4 Vampire Plecos.
> 
> I will update this thread from time to time with how they are doing.
> 
> ...


They are very cool fish. I got some from Charles years ago and they grew huge. Lived very peacefully with discus


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Very envious - have always wanted these!!! Good luck with keeping them. Keep the thread updated - I would be interested to see how they eventually do in the 210


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

How is it going with the Uaru?


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry for the late reply but I was moving fish around so i thought I would wit until I was done.

The Uaru's are now in a 210G with 11 Geo Winemilleri's, 15 Clown Loaches and 9 Denisoni's.

They range from 4-5" and are starting to show their adult colouring.

Here is a quick vid....


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Looking
Good! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

Took a longer video today and some pics too. Let me know what you think


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

nice. I guess the Geos help with the gravel! Hopefully you get some uaru spawns eventually - put me on the list for fry!


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

*Panda Uarus Updated Aug 11 2018*

Just a 3 month update....The tank was too full so the Clown Loaches, and the Geos were moved out. I added some bristlenose plecos and 6 Petricolas.
Here is a new vid....you can see the colours on some changing to white.


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Looking great ... what air stones do you use? That’s pretty impressive air / surface agitation.


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

VElderton said:


> Looking great ... what air stones do you use? That's pretty impressive air / surface agitation.


I use 2 4 inch disks connected to a huge air pump that runs all my tanks. The best part of these disks is that they have brass 90 degree connectors which make it super easy for airline connection.


----------

